# Portable Gas Grill



## Trooper514 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello all, I just purchased a 09 250RS and my family and I are getting ready to take our first trip. I like the outside camp kitchen but am a little disappointed that there is no way to grill on it. I am looking to purchase a small portable gas grill and was hoping to get some input concerning the best ones for my camper. I am all about ease of use and something that will easily store in my camper. thanks in advance.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I added a RVQ next to the outside cooktop. There are lots of good grills. Choose one that fits your needs and run with it. James


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

I love my Stow N Go grill. Real hot fire. I bought it at West Marine, the link above shows the legs better. The legs fold up and the lid latches to make a nice carry box with large stainless steel handle. 1lb bottle last ~ an hour. Also have an adapter to run it directly of the main tanks. Has a place to put wood chips to add a little smoke!









Happy Grill'n,
Scott


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Check out my previous post...I added a separate gas connection for a Weber Q grill. This setup works great.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...306&hl=bbwb

bbwb


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

We have a Weber Q and it's great--big enough to make dinner for 6, works well.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Cj45 said:


> We have a Weber Q and it's great--big enough to make dinner for 6, works well.


Another vote for the WeberQ. I have the Q200 with a small 5# refillable propane tank and hose.

Mark


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We have the Coleman roadtrip grill - what we liked about this grill was that it had interchangeable grates and we didn't have to buy an extra stand for the grill - as it folded up. We purchased an extension hose from Cabelas and, in the past, connected this directly to our propane tanks on our pop-up. I guess we will need to get a quick disconnect for our outback.

BTW - great choice on TT!!

Rick


----------



## Pooh&Tigger (Oct 20, 2008)

My wife has been hinting (ok, maybe a little more than just hinting) for a coleman roadtrip grill: ==> http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/...ategoryid=27203 You can locate them cheaper than the price listed at sports stores or even Sears.

I got it for her at Christmas and she loves it, we even used it over the winter for steaks while it was snowing (beer for the cook really stays cold when it's snowing outside and your grilling with gloves on  We are replacing our table top coleman grill which we always had problems locating a pinic table or some platform to place it on, the grill itself worked great, but I never wanted to use our plastic fold table to put it up as I though it would melt and ruin the table. We bought the griddle plates for pancakes and we love the portability of it.

To save cost on the little tanks, we use an adapter plug that lets you refill the little containers using either a hose to or the campers propane tank. Much nicer than having to stock lots of the little tanks or run to the store during a trip.

Again, best thing we love about it is it's portability and setup...


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

To me it doesn't taste quite right of it's not fire or charcoal. If the campground has a good sturdy grate on the fire pit, i'll cook in it over fire. If they have an upright grill, I'll use it. If all else fails I keep a Weber little smokey in a tote with a couple of bags of Kingsford just in case. ---Mike


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

We have a little table top gasser grill, we paid $15+/- at drug store AFTER we bought some steak and pork chops at the grocery store next door!! and realized we didn't have a grill. We figured we'd be happy if it held up to that one trip, BUT we've had it almost 2 years, used it a TON, and it's still going strong!!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Fanatical1 said:


> We have a Weber Q and it's great--big enough to make dinner for 6, works well.


Another vote for the WeberQ. I have the Q200 with a small 5# refillable propane tank and hose.

Mark
[/quote]

We have a Q 200 also. Best grill I have ever owned.

Dan


----------



## Trooper514 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks so much for all the great info. We are new to camping and LOVE this website. So much useful info.


----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

We have the Weber Q220 (has the temp gauge on the lid) and are very pleased. I debated back and forth over the 200 series and 100 series. Both are very well rated by users here and on other forums. Just depends on how many people you plan on cooking for. (Just remember if it is your turn to cook during group outings....)


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Cj45 said:


> We have a Weber Q and it's great--big enough to make dinner for 6, works well.


X2! We had a small portable gas grill from Wally World, but I could only fit four burgers on it at a time. Santa brought me a Weber Q-200 for Christmas, in 2007, and we used it all last year. I LOVE it! The cast iron grate cooks more evenly than the big, expensive gas grill on my deck. I use a 20# bottle, adaptor, and hose (from our old Coleman camp stove).

Other grills may work as well, but I cannot think there is anything that works better! Just my experience speaking.

Mike


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

We have a small gas grill form Lowe's. Cant think of the name right now. We have had it approx 3years adn use it on all our trips. Take the small 5lbers, but I bought the adapter hose to plugin right where the outdoor grill does. So I use the main tanks for it. If I ever need to use both I just plug in a 5lb can and go. Have them around for the lantern and they last forever. Check Lowe's for them they are with the regular grills and i think it cost about $80. Works better and longer than I thought it would. Looking for a new grill for it now. Starting to wear out after 3 years.

good luck and welcome.

Jim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

mmblantz said:


> To me it doesn't taste quite right of it's not fire or charcoal. If the campground has a good sturdy grate on the fire pit, i'll cook in it over fire. If they have an upright grill, I'll use it. If all else fails I keep a Weber little smokey in a tote with a couple of bags of Kingsford just in case. ---Mike


When we tent camped we would use the pit but after seeing some of the stuff that is left in the pit we now use a grill we bring with us. I like the little smokey which we used for years but now carry a Coleman road trip, getting lazy I guess, propane is quicker and easier to control then charcoal..


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> To me it doesn't taste quite right of it's not fire or charcoal. If the campground has a good sturdy grate on the fire pit, i'll cook in it over fire. If they have an upright grill, I'll use it. If all else fails I keep a Weber little smokey in a tote with a couple of bags of Kingsford just in case. ---Mike


When we tent camped we would use the pit but after seeing some of the stuff that is left in the pit we now use a grill we bring with us. I like the little smokey which we used for years but now carry a Coleman road trip, getting lazy I guess, propane is quicker and easier to control then charcoal..
[/quote]

I see Andy's point, so if we see a problem a few shovels s full of left over stuff, will solve the problem.


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

For Christmas this year, I got a new portable gas grill. It was a Holland Companion. It can use small propane bottles, or you can get an adapter to use the large (20lb) bottles. I have used it a couple of times and like it. It cooks with indirect heat, so it takes a little longer than I am used to, but cooked real nice. It is more bulky than the Coleman grill, but Holland makes a wonderful grill.


----------

